# Θεοφάνια ή Θεοφάνεια; Θεοφάνια



## nickel (Jan 6, 2012)

Επειδή, με το που μπήκα στα Νέα, έπεσα πάνω στο παλιό _Θεοφάνεια_, ας θυμηθούμε:

Πλαίσιο στο ΛΝΕΓ:

*Θεοφάνια ή Θεοφάνεια;* Η εορτή των _Θεοφανίων _είναι προτιμότερο να γράφεται με -_ι_-: τα_* Θεοφάνια*_. Εκτός από τη γνωστή χριστιανική γιορτή των _Θεοφανίων, _τής βάπτισης δηλ. τού Χριστού και τής φανέρωσης του Θεού, _Θεοφάνια _(τα) ήταν και αρχαία εορτή στους Δελφούς, όπου έδειχναν στους λάτρεις τού Απόλλωνος το άγαλμά του. Η γραφή _Θεοφάνεια _με -_ει_- δικαιολογείται ως δήλωση τής πράξης και ιδιότητας του επιθ. _θεοφανής_*: *_θεοφανής — θεοφάνεια, _όπως _διαφανής_ — _διαφάνεια._ Ωστόσο, προκειμένου για εορτή σε ουδέτερο γένος είναι προτιμότερο να τηρηθεί η γραφή σε -_ια_: τα _Θεοφάνια_· πβ. τα _Πύθια, _τα _Ίσθμια_, τα _Επιφάνια, _αλλά η _επιφάνεια _από το _επιφανής._

Λήμμα στο ΛΚΝ:

*Θεοφάνια* τα [θeofánia] O40 *:* η γιορτή της βάφτισης του Χριστού, τα Φώτα. [λόγ. < ελνστ. _ἡ Θεοφάνεια _(γιορτή της γέννησης και της βάφτισης του Χριστού, κατά το παλιότερο_ ἡ Ἐπιφάνεια_) > μσν. _τα Θεοφάνια_ (γιορτή της βάφτισης του Χριστού), με αλλαγή γένους και αριθμού αναλ. προς το _η Χριστού γέννα _>_ τα Χριστούγεννα_ (πρβ. αρχ. _τά Θεοφάνια _‘γιορτή στους Δελφούς, όπου έδειχναν αγάλματα θεών’)]


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2021)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλή φώτιση και καλή διόρθωση!









Θεοφάνια (εορτή) - Βικιπαίδεια







el.wikipedia.org


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2021)

Θαύμα, θαύμα. Μου έμεινε μόνο η απορία για εκείνα τα *_Φωτά_. Μα πού τα λένε έτσι;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 7, 2021)

Και στον ενικό, άμα το δει κανείς, μοιάζει πιο εύλογο το _Θεοφάνιο_ από το _Θεοφάνειο_· το τελευταίο παραπέμπει σε ίδρυμα κάποιου Θεοφάνη.


----------

